# Everyone Share Puppy Pix!!!



## mandycandy (Jun 12, 2008)

*Let's Share Puppy Pix!!!*

hello
this is Ronin, our first Blue pit
these days hes 7 months, but i thought it would be fun to start a thread for all of us to put up some funny puppy pix, heres mine! <3

and here, The first night we got him, it was a rough night, i forgot how much work taking care of a new puppy was








he made this crazy face a lot in his first few months with us








and again








this is the first time he ever saw my red nose, Trixie, she didnt like him at first because he got the attention and he got to sleep in the house, hehe








a preview?








he was very ornery, 








crazy boy








this is about 2 months ago, before he went outside for good


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

DOOOOOOD! I have two litters of puppies right now! PhotoBucket is having some kind of malfunction so I'll post tomorrow. Very cute pup. Photos don't capture the blue in him though. I hope the puppy I'm keeping is that cute.

Edit: Okay, now that I'm awake... I'm still lazy! ALL of the girls' puppy pics are on my other computer, which is unplugged and taking up space. Kork was a rescue and was already pretty large when we got him, dido for Lil Bit. If you wanna see the puppies just click on my signature pic, it's a slide show.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

*Little Sydney*

Aww...Look at my little slug!


3 weeks


6weeks-first day in her new home



3months-right before ear crop-look at that puppy-tude!


The cutest little floppy ears-but don't let that sweet face fool you!


Recent playing in the yard pics-she's still a puppy for 9 more golden months!


*

And if I could I would like to make a puppy request...I would like to see some of Mr. Patcheeno's baby pictures. Oh I bet he was the cutest little thing!*


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Here's Luke as a pup... I don't have anything younger than 14weeks.
























this is him around 2








and 3 








and now at 4









here's Jesse as a pup
I should've have known he was gonna be a handleful.. he he is barking at his brothers and sisters before he came to us...he was 7 weeks








8 weeks








the first day we brough him home... this was like 15mis after we got home
















these are at various ages








































i think this was about 6 months








and now at 16 months


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Great pics everyone!!! :thumbsup:

The only funny pic I have of Smokey as a pup is this one @ 5 weeks


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Sway at 7.5 wks
















At 9wks








At 11wks the night before her ear crop. hehe








And now at 14 wks









Nameless at 7wks








Still nameless at 14wks


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

u asked for it.








































































2 MONTHS








STILL LOVES THE WATER...JUST UNDER A YEAR








8 WEEKS








8 MONTHS









umm bullybabe, the pic of your two pups sleeping in the crate...absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*This is Zildjian at 8 weeks.*









*..and at 5 months*









*This is Trouble at 5 weeks (bull mastiff/am. bulldog)*

























*at 4 months..*

























*at 6 months*








*She is now 10 months and i need to get more pics!*

*I don't have any of Nutty cause she was 1 yr when i got her, and i can't seem to find Ravens.*


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks italainwjt!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I just love Luke's wrinkly forehead!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

*Hi Here Are My Babies*

I just got my 2 baby pitbulls on sunday both are litter mates and adba registered. The Blue's name is Sadie & My Blue Fawns name is Sonnie. They are both 8 weeks old. All of your puppys are beautiful :cheers:


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Sydney said:


> I just love Luke's wrinkly forehead!


Thats my fav. part. I love his wrinkles.


----------



## mandycandy (Jun 12, 2008)

Sydney said:


> Aww...Look at my little slug!
> 
> 
> 3 weeks
> ...


Sydney! i LOVE your dog, she is SO beautiful!


----------



## mandycandy (Jun 12, 2008)

bullybabe said:


> Here's Luke as a pup... I don't have anything younger than 14weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luke is such a pretty color, i love the really light brown ones, and jesse is getting huge!


----------



## mandycandy (Jun 12, 2008)

NesOne said:


> Great pics everyone!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> The only funny pic I have of Smokey as a pup is this one @ 5 weeks


i like the pic of smokey as a pup, i think its funny when they get caught with their tongue half out, lol


----------



## mandycandy (Jun 12, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Sway at 7.5 wks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww i love puppy pix, yours are cute

if i can suggest a name, maybe Goldie, or Tawny?


----------



## mandycandy (Jun 12, 2008)

italianwjt said:


> u asked for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, i love the water pix, i wish my dogs loved water as much yours


----------



## K-O Player (Mar 26, 2008)

*Heres felony*

The first pic is her first day home (6 weeks)
2nd- 10 weeks beating up big bro gotti
3rd- 5 1/2 months
4th-" "
5th-" "


----------



## ::Diesel:: (Jun 14, 2008)

3 months...









now 11months...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I have more puppy pictures than I know what to do with...








This is his first day home.








Next to Brutus' collar








Sleeping creatively...








Destroyer of chew-toys!








Getting bigger...








I couldn't help myself, they make hoodies for dogs!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Sydney said:


> Aww...Look at my little slug!
> 
> 
> 3 weeks
> ...


Sydney is gorgeous and she knows it too!


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

rambo 11wks


----------



## crimelights (Jun 19, 2008)

This is Porkchop. 
Unfortunately, since he is adopted I don't have puppy pictures for when he was smaller. These pictures are all of him being 8 months old. He's a pit bull/whippet mix.


----------

